# Good resource to describe the neighborhoods in Queretaro?



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone provide me a good resource discussing the different neighborhoods in Queretaro?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cchristian35 said:


> Can someone provide me a good resource discussing the different neighborhoods in Queretaro?


I've never seen such a source and have researched quite a bit.

Here are my unscientific thoughts.

1st my preference would be centro just because is very alive and you can walk to about everything. Centro to me also includes the area north toward Universidad.

When newer housing areas started being developed, it looks like was along the south side of Bernardo Quintana.

Whenever I run into a chilango at one of the many great restaurants, they seem to have a place north of Bernardo Quintana in the high area off los Arcos.

Most of what we would call middle class local Mexicans that I know are building south of Hwy 57 and around the southern extension of Bernardo Quintana.

A lot of expats, especially on temporary assignment, used to rent in Jurica and now seem spread between there & Juruquilla.

It would help to know what you are looking for.


----------

